

How to Lose 100 Pounds - jamesgolick
http://jamesgolick.com/2012/7/7/how-to-lose-100-pounds.html

======
mynameishere
What's wrong with aspartame? I consume that every day and am a lot skinnier
than most people.

~~~
aChrisSmith
Your body reacts to the sweetness and produces insulin, which when not paired
with actual sugars, turns into fat. This is known as "Insulin Resistance"
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insulin_resistance>)

~~~
ebrenes
Honestly curious here, why is stevia excluded from the list in the article? It
would seem to fall under the same process and cause equal amount of harm? Or
is it the naturalistic fallacy at work?

~~~
jamesgolick
Oops - meant to reply here. [http://www.livestrong.com/article/536467-does-
stevia-affect-...](http://www.livestrong.com/article/536467-does-stevia-
affect-insulin/)

------
cpeterso
James, what challenges (psychological or physiological) did you experience
when you started eating meat again? As a vegetarian of 13 years, I have
trouble finding low-carb options but I don't think I could eat meat again.

